

TrollingMotors.net Auction Follow-Up - akcreek
http://www.ecommercefuel.com/store-sale-follow-up/

======
spiredigital
OP here. Happy to answer any questions on the process, the auction or the
closing.

And thanks for submitting, akcreek!

~~~
jpmc
Do you feel the reverse auction approach left money on the table? I know you
got a bit of push back on the price from those looking for a "deal" but you
have a potential sale at your top price.

------
akcreek
Follow up from:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6733680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6733680)

